# Man O'War Released Today!



## Dan Jones (Mar 1, 2018)

It's delighted to finally say that _Man O'War_ is out now to purchase in hardback, paperback and ebook versions! And on World Book Day, too, which feels really lovely. Plus, it's published by Snowbooks, and we've had loads of snow, so if that's not a good reason to buy it I don't know what is.

I've said it before but thanks to everyone on Chrons who have helped me with critiques, beta reads, advice, and just plain old support.

_Man O'War _will be available in three editions at all major retailers: the paperback at £8.99, ebook at £1.99, and a rather lovely hardcover at £19.99 (note that not all will stock the hardback - in the UK, I know Foyles do).

Amazon UK
Amazon US
Waterstones
Foyles


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 1, 2018)

Nice one! Super cover, too.


----------



## Penny (Mar 1, 2018)

liking that cover 

your amazon.us link the book has no description blurb thing


----------



## Pyan (Mar 1, 2018)

The Kindle edition is showing as available to pre-order, release date 8th of March, on Amazon UK, Dan...


----------



## Penny (Mar 1, 2018)

aww man jellyfisherman? that is a cool idea literally jelly.


----------



## Dan Jones (Mar 1, 2018)

pyan said:


> The Kindle edition is showing as available to pre-order, release date 8th of March, on Amazon UK, Dan...



Um... ok, let me poke my publisher about that. Thanks for pointing it out.

ETA: I just spoke with Snowbooks. Apparently, and I quote, "Amazon do what they want," even when a publisher specifies a particular date. How very Amazon. Which means the kindle version is out next week. How boring. In any case, the shiny (it's matte actually) paperback version is out NOW!


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 1, 2018)

I had an advance peek at this (though I wasn't involved in any beta-ing etc), and found it a really good, pacey read. Pluses, for me: a range of credibly complex viewpoint characters, from nefarious ne'er-do-wells (though having said that, even the worst does well at least once) to basically decent types; not so much future-tech that those who aren't die-hard SF fans will feel confused by it (you could probably enjoy it as a basically modern thriller); and a lively, expressive style.



Dan Jones said:


> In any case, the shiny (it's matte actually) paperback version is out NOW!



And a very nice product it is!


----------



## ratsy (Mar 1, 2018)

Huge Congrats Dan! I was on your beta team and really liked the book, and the cover is stunning. Best of luck with everything... and you just had to beat me to market by one day, hey?


----------



## Droflet (Mar 1, 2018)

Great news Dan. Terrific cover. All the best of luck with it.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 1, 2018)

I blogged about it and dropped a review onto Goodreads:

Man O'War - Dan Jones - Jo Zebedee

Sorry it's a little short. I'm not good at detailed reviews and stand in awe of those who can writer them. But I've shared it to loads of people!


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 1, 2018)

My electronic copy should be arriving at the cave on the 8th (courtesy of Amazon's imposed delay).


----------



## Dan Jones (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for the review Jo!

PS I do like your new site


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 1, 2018)

Dan Jones said:


> Thanks for the review Jo!
> 
> PS I do like your new site


Thank you.


----------



## Juliana (Mar 1, 2018)

Congrats Dan! It's a great book and deserves to do well.

For those who may have missed it, here's the link to yesterday's interview with Dan at SFF World:
Interview Dan Jones, author of Man O’War – SFFWorld


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Mar 3, 2018)

Preorder for the 8th on Amazon US, too.


----------



## Dan Jones (Mar 3, 2018)

Bloody Amazon. At least I get two launches this month I suppose, but still.


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 4, 2018)

Any more launches and you'll really be able to push the boat out....


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 4, 2019)

I just noticed this on offer again in the UK so have finally picked it up.


----------



## Dan Jones (Apr 4, 2019)

Cheers Brian! I'm running a Book Barbarian promo tomorrow, hence the price drop. I'll drop that into another thread tomorrow. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Parson (Apr 4, 2019)

Ditto Dan, I just picked it up too via Kindle. I love the cover too. Clever idea


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Apr 4, 2019)

Congratulations, Dan!


----------

